# Toro CCR 2450GTS starter cord stuck



## Rustang Cobra (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm fairly mechanically inclined as I've been doing my own car maintenance for the past 10 years however I've never taken apart a snowblower.

What do you think might be the cause of a starter cord being stuck.

I let my roommate plow the driveway while I was away and he said he got it to start, then it died and he pulled the cord 30+ times and it finally got stuck. I'm guessing that he failed to prime it between all of those pulls and probably overheated the motor, but I'm not sure.

Have any of you dealt with this issue before? What are some easy things I can try before taking apart the whole thing?

Thanks,
RC


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopefully it's just a recoil starter problem you have there, but does the engine turn over by hand? I've only fixed a few recoil starters, so maybe some of the more experianced members can pitch in some thoughts. I have't ever had a recoil starter lock up as you described so I can't really diagnose the problem without getting my hands on it.

Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Recoil issue*

Your description is a little weak so here's some general thoughts. Remove the recoil from the flywheel cover, should be held on by 4 bolts or screws and remove the sparkplug. Does the motor turn over? Does the recoil work now or not?

If it's the recoil, it's likely one of three things. First is the rope has layed over itself and it's jammed the pulley to the housing. That can usually be worked loose, then pull it out all the way and let it retract slowly. Second is the little flapper tab that engages the sprocket on the flywheel has come loose. Unscrew the tab, hook the flapper under the small spring and reassemble. Third is the main spring in the recoil is broken. You can get replacement springs but it might be easier to just pick up another used recoil.

If it's the motor, I'd suspect a bad connecting rod first. Something could also have come loose and gotten between the flywheel and the motor. I suppose it's possible the piston is somehow jammed in the cylinder also. Pretty much anything in the motor is going to require disassembly to find out that it is.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd got with HCBPH's assessment of the recoil first. If your friend pulled on the rope that many times it probably just got tired of being yanked, and something got stuck. My experience at fixing things is to start with the simplest things first. In this case, the recoil. Let us know what you find out.


----------

